# Bad smell but why?



## Luv Lexi (Jan 26, 2014)

I've noticed that Lexi has a bad smell on her face & I don't know why  I keep cleaning her face but it won't go away. Please help!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I guess that the bad smell is yeast growth. It is a never ending battle.I can't give you any absolute remedies. We are all fighting the on going battle.


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Is the smell possibly coming from her ears?


----------



## Luv Lexi (Jan 26, 2014)

Not ears but coming from around her nose/eyes 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Is her hair there red? The yeast that I've read that maltese can get. Does it smell like stinky feet? Vets can prescribe medicine for yeast infection . Make sure it is not an infected tooth you are smelling.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luv Lexi (Jan 26, 2014)

It's not really red but kinda brownish & not a lot. It smells like bad feet yes lol or worse!!!! It makes me nauseated 🙊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luv Lexi (Jan 26, 2014)

My grooming salon just told me to clean her face gently with warm water & white vinegar on a rag....I may try it..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am certain that the odor you notice is yeast growth. Yeast grows on a wet face. Here is a link to more information. 

A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains


----------



## Luv Lexi (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow great information; thank u Sylie & everyone for the tips. Maybe I will try the contact solution. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

